# اريد انشاء مشروع صغير



## استرليني (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اريد انشاء مشروع صناعي صغير

هل هناك من يطرح لي افكار صناعيه ممتازه

وخاصة ان لدي فكره ولا ادري عن نجاحها لأن خبرتي محدوده في المجال الصناعي

وطبعاً اريد من يشاركني بخبرته 

انا في مدينة الرياض


----------



## nmost69 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اولا ما هى خبرتك فى مجال الصناعة ..... وما هى امكانياتك المادية ؟
وهل سوف تتفرغ للمشروع ام لا ؟


----------



## jamilaj1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي افضل واربح شي صناعة المنظفات والاسفنج اذا اردت اي مساعدة انشالله ما بنتاخر


----------



## استرليني (20 ديسمبر 2009)

(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## استرليني (20 ديسمبر 2009)

خبرتي في المجال الصناعي معلومات فقط ومحدوده واميل الى الانتاجات البلاستيكيه والعوازل وغيرها من المواد الكيميائيه

اريد ان ابدأ مشروعي الصغير بمصنع انتاج ولا اعلم كم سيكلفني لكن انا اعتمد من بعد الله على قرض بنكي

انا متفرغ بإذن الله

ومشروع الاسفنج والمنضفات رائع امل مراسلتي


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (25 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز انا تاجر من العراق ومقيم في سوريا بدي بظاعه من السعوديه مثل عصير ميزو اذا بدك تعمل معي انا حاضر كول ماعليك تبعث البظاعه الى سوريا والباقي انا اكمل وشكرا


----------



## ناديا 2009 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم مهندس سلام
انا اعمل في شركة استيراد وتصدير في المملكة العربية السعودية نستطيع نزودك في كل انواع البضائع السعودية وفي ارخص الاسعار
< اتوقع ان هذا الرد لا يتعارض مع سياسة المنتدى>


----------



## سلام المهندس معجون (29 ديسمبر 2009)

انا بنتظارك


----------



## ناديا 2009 (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء التواصل مع المهندس بشار رائد عبر الرسائل الخاصة لان مشاركاتي اقل من 50


----------



## arb-ch (30 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
لدي وصفات لتصنيع لاصق السيراميك ومنتجات أخرى متعلقة بالاسمنت حسب مواصفة انكليزية أرجو المراسلة عبر الايميل


----------



## elassad (11 أغسطس 2014)

العضو ناديا كيف التواصل معك .للعمل معك . انا من المغرب. شكرا.


----------

